# How to connect Lemur on W10 without wifi



## Dollismine (May 11, 2020)

Hi,

Just got a new Samsung Tab 5SE and I would like use Lemur to control some parameters on Cubase 10.
Problem is that my PC (W10) doesn't have wificard.

Is it a way to use Lemur without Wifi connection ?

Thanks (sorry - noob inside)


----------



## lowecjl (May 25, 2021)

Dollismine said:


> /Hi,
> 
> Just got a new Samsung Tab 5SE and I would like use Lemur to control some parameters on Cubase 10.
> Problem is that my PC (W10) doesn't have wificard.
> ...


Hi, did you manage to find a solution ?


----------



## Dollismine (May 27, 2021)

Got a wifi card since but if my memory is good, you can use an USB wire. It works


----------



## topaz (May 27, 2021)

Ethernet adapter probably.


----------

